# SDITs and State Statutes



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Owners of SDITs and business owners or managers .... 
Do you know your state statutes on Assistance/Service Dogs? How about SDITs?

Here is an example of what could happen if either party does not educate themselves on this topic.

Quote: From Abilene, TX Seafood Tavern owner Bill Bedford

"I said, are you a dog trainer? And she said no. ... "The dog was wearing a vest with big letters on both sides of it that said in training" 

Service Dog Regulations Unclear To Some


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The article was a little confusing because it talks about a trained service dog, then a SDiT, but I guess it's that the person they interviewed was just a random service dog handler, and not the person involved in the incident?
Also, I am wondering why the video shows a close up of a Therapy Dog ID card? That is also a bit confusing.

This is a still shot of what I mean:


----------

